# 1953 Hawthorne



## Dave Stromberger (May 6, 2015)

Just picked this up yesterday. It has the "turn signal" rack, but there is no turn signal switch on the top tube like I've seen in other models. At first I thought it was missing, but I see no mounting holes or evidence of one having ever been mounted. Anybody know? Also an oddity... this model, according to the Wards catalog should have a different headlight, but this one has matching paint and is most likely original to the bike. Sure'd be nice to find a yellowed original headlight lens!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 6, 2015)

NICE bike!! I'd love to have one!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 6, 2015)

Anybody have a scan of the 1952 fall/winter catalog they could share? This bike doesn't quite match the '53 spring/summer.  '53 s/s shows chrome everywhere there is silver here, plus the sealed beam light.  In '52, Wards wasn't even showing whitewall tires stand-alone  in the catalog (though you could get them on a bike). I suspect '52 offering were held back due to Korean war material restrictions. Maybe this bike is a late '52, with  paint instead of chrome and the earlier style light?


----------



## 509clunk (May 8, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Anybody have a scan of the 1952 fall/winter catalog they could share? This bike doesn't quite match the '53 spring/summer.  '53 s/s shows chrome everywhere there is silver here, plus the sealed beam light.  In '52, Wards wasn't even showing whitewall tires stand-alone  in the catalog (though you could get them on a bike). I suspect '52 offering were held back due to Korean war material restrictions. Maybe this bike is a late '52, with  paint instead of chrome and the earlier style light?





Here is mine looks identical to yours , don't have the holes on the top of the frame either for turn switch .. "Seperated at birth "


----------



## 509clunk (May 8, 2015)

here is my headlight looks like yours ...


----------



## rustjunkie (May 8, 2015)

Nice find Dave! Does the TL unit have the glass 6v flasher (looks like an old fuse) in it?


----------



## vincev (May 8, 2015)

Very kool find.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 8, 2015)

509clunk said:


> ... here is my headlight looks like yours ...




Very interesting! My bike came from Yakima.  Was yours a local find also?

I need one of those lenses!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 8, 2015)

I'll check and reply later.   Are you telling me, the turn-signal function of these bikes actually had the signals flashing? That's bitchen! I always just assumed they'd stay on solid.


----------



## 509clunk (May 8, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Very interesting! My bike came from Yakima.  Was yours a local find also?
> 
> I need one of those lenses!




Mine came from central Oregon.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 8, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> I'll check and reply later.   Are you telling me, the turn-signal function of these bikes actually had the signals flashing? That's bitchen! I always just assumed they'd stay on solid.




Well I _think _so at least: I had a few of the TL units NOS way back, complete with switches. There was a ~2" glass thing inside the battery tray that looked like a big old-time fuse.  I don't remember if I ever powered one up and don't have the pictures anymore...now you've got me thinking...Someone here must have one to check?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 8, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Well I _think _so at least: I had a few of the TL units NOS way back, complete with switches. There was a ~2" glass thing inside the battery tray that looked like a big old-time fuse.  I don't remember if I ever powered one up and don't have the pictures anymore...now you've got me thinking...Someone here must have one to check?




I opened it up and looked. No 2" glass thingy inside. All I see is a typical battery tray and a single light bulb. Also a resistor going to the stop-light switch.  With just one bulb, that proves that it never had the turn-signal feature, so I'm not missing the switch after all.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 8, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> I opened it up and looked. No 2" glass thingy inside. All I see is a typical battery tray and a single light bulb. Also a resistor going to the stop-light switch.  With just one bulb, that proves that it never had the turn-signal feature, so I'm not missing the switch after all.




That's good. I searched the pics I have back to 2000 and couldn't find those of the TL units. 
The one with the glass fuse-dealy had a reisistor for the stop light, and the glass tube mounted left to right and was in line with the turn signals IIRC.


----------



## bdt91 (May 9, 2015)

Awesome find, Dave.  Strange indeed that it had turn-signals and no switch.  I have a Hawthorne "All America " like the one in this pic...which has the chrome tanks, fenders, etc...and I think it's a later model than yours- 1953 or 54 maybe(?)  Does anyone know for sure what year it would be?  -Brad Tierney


----------



## rustjunkie (May 9, 2015)

bdt91 said:


> ...- 1953 or 54 maybe(?)  Does anyone know for sure what year it would be?  -Brad Tierney




Does your TL unit have the glass fuse/switch in it?


----------



## JAF/CO (May 9, 2015)

just buy blinking flash light bulbs  ace is the place


----------



## bdt91 (May 9, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Does your TL unit have the glass fuse/switch in it?




I will have to check that out for sure.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 21, 2018)

So I dug this bike out again and have been looking at it and researching it a bit more.  This model is not shown in any of the catalog pages.  It's like a hybrid between an All American and a Hawthorne Deluxe.  Painted like the Deluxe, which is a Snyder built model, but built and equipped (other than the headlight) like the CWC Built All American.  Is it maybe a CWC Built Deluxe?  Anybody have a catalog page or advertisement scan that shows this model?

Serial number is a J05554 with A before the CW logo stamp.  According to the research that's been done by Phil Marshal, the frame was built within the last three months of 1951.  So I guess it could be a '51 model, or an early '52?  

@509clunk do you still have your bike? If so, what's the serial number?

BTW, I still need one of these headlight lenses!  I suppose I'd buy a whole light to get it if necessary.


----------



## 509clunk (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh yeah still have it !! And a potential lens


----------



## 509clunk (Dec 2, 2018)

Also have the girly mate that’s equally equipped


----------



## Boris (Dec 27, 2018)

509clunk said:


> Also have the girly mate that’s equally equippedView attachment 912486
> View attachment 912487
> 
> View attachment 912488



Do you have a picture of complete bike. Possibly a close-up of girls seat and pedals? Also, would this be the correct style of light? Anyone have a '53 Wards catalog page of this girls Hawthorne w/different headlight (ribbed?)? I can't seem to locate one.


----------

